# Microformazioni calcaree



## Paulfromitaly

Salve a tutti,

Come ogni giorno mi rendo conto di essere assolutamente ignorante riguardo la mia madre lingua (e molte altre cose), però a volte ho il sospetto che alcune persone credano che io e milioni di altri italiani siamo dei deficenti totali.
Il mio dubbio riguarda il sostantivo "microformazioni", che ha ovviamente come radice la parola greca *micro:*
_primo elemento di parole composte di origine greca o di formazione moderna, spec. del linguaggio scientifico e tecnico, dal gr. mikro-, deriv. di __mikrós 'piccolo'; *significa 'piccolo*, *che ha relazione con cose piccole'* (__microonda, __microbilancia), 'di sviluppo limitato' (__microcefalia), oppure 'microscopico, che ha relazione con il microscopio' (__microrganismo, __microchimica); anteposto a un'unità di misura, ne moltiplica il valore per 10-6 (__microampere) [-> MEGA-].

_La mia domanda è:
Ma voi vi riferireste mai ad un sasso delle dimensioni di 8cm x 6cm x 3cm,  del coseguente volume di 144 cm cubi e del peso approssimativo di 388 grammi (peso spefico del calcare: circa 2,7 Kg/dm cubo) con il termine "microformazione calcarea"??? 
Un sasso che pesa 4 etti??

Sono io che non capisco cosa significa microformazione, o colui che ha usato tale termine (un avvocato) crede che io e milioni di altri italiani siamo dei dementi?


----------



## Mariano50

In relazione alle Dolomiti, certamente! 
Nel linguaggio scientifico, come anche nel parlato , entità e quantità precedute dal prefisso "micro-" presuppongono diottrie aquiline.
La strategia del legale è più che palese....


----------



## SunDraw

E io che pensavo che avresti chessò contestato la composizione del vocabolo, ibrida con "micro" (dal greco) e "formazione" (neolatina)...
Non ho conoscenze specialistiche in geologia, ma non resisto all'abboccare al thread...
Il fatto è che una "formazione" in ambito geologico è un termine con una precisa specificazione propria in quella scienza e udire "microformazione", termine non quotidiano mentre "formazione" è universale, suggerisce immediatamente una sua contestualizzazione.
Direi che per l'uomo della strada "formazione geologica" sappia facilmente di qualcosa di grande anzi grandioso... al cui confronto un "sasso", ma anche un "masso" che effettivamente risultasse in sé quale elemento che si è costituito in un qualche modo distinto in un bacino diversamente uniforme, per carità, potrebbe ben valere come "microformazione".
Che però poi un avvocato vada a sfruttare un termine con un suo senso nel suo ambito specialistico, giocando con altri significati più comunemente intesi ("per dare altro senso") è gioco politico (si dice così? vedi thread su "aperturismo" cui ho appena partecipato), ovvero potrebbe ben essere materia di dibattimento processuale, sul genere:
«E' inutile che la difesa tiri fuori il termine tecnico, d'ambito geologico, "microformazione" quando quello non è affatto piccolo come "sasso": si sta dando una immagine magari plausibile ma affatto fuorviante dell'oggetto!»
... e via discutendo!


----------



## Salegrosso

Mariano50 said:


> La strategia del legale è più che palese....


 
Ma ssi', c'ha provato, diciamo, ma e' ovvio che chiamandolo microformazione calcarea un sasso resta un sasso.

Infatti quando ho letto microformazione calcarea ho pensato a quei minuscoli sassini del diametro di un millimetro scarso che trovavo nelle mie tasche da piccolo dopo aver giocato in cortile.
_Quelle_ erano microformazioni, direi.

EDIT: Se cancellate questo mio post perche' giudicato chat non mi offendo, avete ragione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Credo che forse _microformazione calcarea_ potrebbe essere ciò che noi volgarmente chiameremmo calcolo renale, a patto che fosse "micro" e a base di calcio.
Certo che forse il chiarissimo avvocato intendeva proprio dire che, rispetto alle dimensioni delle formazioni calcaree delle dolomiti, ciò che è stato rinvenuto nelle tasche della persona che lui rappresenta legalmente è microscopico.
Forse ogni volta che si parla di dimensioni di un oggetto, bisogna prendere un termine di paragone per evitare che il legale di turno ci prenda per il cluo??


----------



## trier2007

Se non fossi a conoscenza del contesto e del fatto di cronaca a cui la parola incriminata si riferisce, penserei ai calcoli renali!


----------



## nikis

Ovviamente il termine è stato scelto per sminuire la gravità del fatto. Questo lo si può dedurre proprio conoscendo i fatti.
Credo che chiunque, sentendo la parola " microformazione" pensi a qualcosa di estremamente piccolo.


----------



## Crisidelm

Ma è calcare organogeno? Se così fosse, sarebbe davvero piccola come formazione. Se è clastico invece, non è affatto micro...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Crisidelm said:


> Ma è calcare organogeno? Se così fosse, sarebbe davvero piccola come formazione. Se è clastico invece, non è affatto micro...


Sinceramente la Polizia di Stato non ha fornito quel tipo di informazione, d'altro canto per l'uso che si suppone si volesse fare di tale oggetto le dimensioni e il peso erano una descrizione sufficiente.


----------



## la italianilla

Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con Paulfromitaly. Mi spiego meglio. Nei testi di geologia che ho potuto vedere non si parla neppure di microformazioni calcaree. Si parla di formazioni calcaree: una formazione è costituita, per esempio, da un insieme di strati rocciosi a composizione litologica uniforme, ad esempio tutti calcarei. Altrimenti, se si parla di microformazioni, lo si fa sempre in riferimento solo a microformazioni prodotte da deposizioni di calcari. 
Quindi dovrebbe proprio esser sbagliata pure la definizione in sé. Dico dovrebbe perché non ne son sicura.



> Sono io che non capisco cosa significa microformazione, o colui che ha usato tale termine (un avvocato) crede che io e milioni di altri italiani siamo dei dementi?



Credo che gli avvocati ci giochino parecchio su ste cose, proprio per raggiungere il loro fine. Del resto, il loro mestiere è _anche_ fatto dall'abilità dell'uso delle parole.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

la italianilla said:


> Credo che gli avvocati ci giochino parecchio su ste cose, proprio per raggiungere il loro fine. Del resto, il loro mestiere è _anche_ fatto dall'abilità dell'uso delle parole.


Mi sta bene la dialettica, ma mentire e negare l'evidenza nascondendosi dietro una definizione pseudo scientifica è ben diverso e molto più grave.


----------



## federicoft

'Microformazioni calcaree' pare una locuzione per non dire assolutamente nulla, lasciando tuttavia l'impressione (almeno quella iniziale) di aver detto qualcosa. Esprimere un concetto elementare utilizzando parole apparentemente altisonanti, o in numero superfluo, è una consuetudine abbastanza comune nella professione in questione.

Naturalmente l'intento era di essere evasivi circa il fatto che quei sassi tutto erano, fuorché piccoli. 
Tragici i risultati.


----------



## cavillous

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il mio dubbio riguarda l'aggettivo "microformazioni", che ha ovviamente come radice .....


Perchè aggettivo?
In _microformazioni calcaree_ l'aggettivo è calcaree e non microformazioni che è un sostantivo.


----------



## trier2007

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi sta bene la dialettica, ma mentire e negare l'evidenza nascondendosi dietro una definizione pseudo scientifica è ben diverso e molto più grave.


Dal  punto di vista prettamente morale, concordo con Paulfromitaly, ma, come giustamente fa notare La Italianilla, è un dato di fatto che gli avvocati siano dotati di una retorica che spesso sconfina nella pura fantasia! Ritengo però che, per essere in un forum linguistico, stiamo uscendo un pò dal seminato...La questione principale era e rimane: quello che comunemente viene chiamato 'sasso', a prescindere dai fatti di cronaca a cui tutti stiamo facendo riferimento, può o non può essere definito 'microformazione calcarea'? Concordiamo tutti sul "no, è una cavolata colossale"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

cavillous said:


> Perchè aggettivo?
> In _microformazioni calcaree_ l'aggettivo è calcaree e non microformazioni che è un sostantivo.


Certo, chiedo venia.



trier2007 said:


> Dal  punto di vista prettamente morale, concordo con Paulfromitaly, ma, come giustamente fa notare La Italianilla, è un dato di fatto che gli avvocati siano dotati di una retorica che spesso sconfina nella pura fantasia! Ritengo però che, per essere in un forum linguistico, stiamo uscendo un pò dal seminato...La questione principale era e rimane: quello che comunemente viene chiamato 'sasso', a prescindere dai fatti di cronaca a cui tutti stiamo facendo riferimento, può o non può essere definito 'microformazione calcarea'? Concordiamo tutti sul "no, è una cavolata colossale"?



Hai ragione.
Sembra chiaramente emergere che non esiste nessuna base scientifica per definire una sasso di quasi 4 etti "microformazione".
A quel punto tanto valeva dire "briciole di pane", almeno era meno una presa in giro.


> Come sottolineato la dubbia moralità di certi avvocati non può essere argomento di discussione in questo forum, quindi limitiamoci a considerazioni linguistiche.


----------



## SunDraw

Nel partecipare a questo dibattito non sapevo di quale caso specifico fosse. Ora, a una ricerca comunque frettolosa, leggo che si tratterebbe di una _replica _di un legale a chi rilevava che il suo cliente avesse dei "sassi" in tasca.
A questo punto non credo che la definizione usata possa essere intesa diversamente che proprio di minuta "granella minerale", ancor meno (per dimensioni) che "pietrisco", salvo prova contraria (sic).
Cioè direi non vi possa essere compreso il riferimento a una pietra di quasi 4 etti, di fronte alla quale il legale immagino possa essere richiesto di spiegazione ulteriore,
magari poi facendosi comunque forte di una nomenclatura specialistica, volendo, per cui ad es. una "pietra" che direi "nel sentire comune è più grande del sasso", tecnicamente può riferire di un oggetto minerale di dimensioni molto varie, da meno che millimetri (specialmente se preziosa) a dimensione indefinita (una parete, un monolito ecc, laddove però, intendendo il materiale, non il pezzo, sarebbe più corretto, ma inconsueto, dire "roccia").


----------



## Paulfromitaly

SunDraw said:


> Nel partecipare a questo dibattito non sapevo di quale caso specifico fosse. Ora, a una ricerca comunque frettolosa, leggo che si tratterebbe di una _replica _di un legale a chi rilevava che il suo cliente avesse dei "sassi" in tasca.
> A questo punto non credo che la definizione usata possa essere intesa diversamente che proprio di minuta "granella minerale", ancor meno (per dimensioni) che "pietrisco", salvo prova contraria (sic).
> Cioè direi non vi possa essere compreso il riferimento a una pietra di quasi 4 etti, di fronte alla quale il legale immagino possa essere richiesto di spiegazione ulteriore, magari poi facendosi comunque forte di una nomenclatura specialistica, volendo, per cui ad es. una "pietra" che direi "nel sentire comune è più grande del sasso", tecnicamente può riferire di un oggetto minerale di dimensioni molto varie, da meno che millimetri (specialmente se preziosa) a dimensione indefinita (una parete, un monolito ecc, laddove però, intendendo il materiale, non il pezzo, sarebbe più corretto, ma inconsueto, dire "roccia").



Sicuramente un geologo potrebbe confermare confused o più probabilmente smentire definitivamente l'accostamento di un termine come "microformazioni" con un sasso grosso come una mela, accostamento fatto evidentemente per trarre in inganno chi ha poca dimestichezza con le misure e i pesi specifici dei materiali e quindi non sarebbe in grado di farsi un'idea precisa della dimensione e del peso di tale oggetto.
Per completezza tali informazioni fornite dalla Polizia di Stato si possono trovare qui



> _...nei pantaloni di XXX sono stati ritrovati "due sassi e non delle microformazioni calcaree come dichiarato dal legale di famiglia". Uno "è delle dimensioni di 8X6 cm e 3 centimetri di spessore, e l'altra di 4X4cm e 3 centimetri di spessore, sassi atti ad offendere"._


----------



## Crisidelm

Mi sono sempre chiesto che valore legale abbia la lingua: per esempio la parola "sasso" legalmente cosa vuol dire? Sempre SE vuol dire qualcosa di specifico.
Ma più in generale, che legame c'è tra la lingua e la legge: se diamo per scontato che le lingue mutano col tempo, ciò vuol dire che il senso legale che diamo alle parole mutano altrettanto? Se sì, chi e come stabilisce in che misura?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Crisidelm said:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto che valore legale abbia la lingua: per esempio la parola "sasso" legalmente cosa vuol dire? Sempre SE vuol dire qualcosa di specifico.
> Ma più in generale, che legame c'è tra la lingua e la legge: se diamo per scontato che le lingue mutano col tempo, ciò vuol dire che il senso legale che diamo alle parole mutano altrettanto? Se sì, chi e come stabilisce in che misura?


Immagino che legalmente parlare di sasso sia troppo generico e darebbe troppo spazio a libere interpretazioni, ecco perchè il rapporto della polizia è così specifico e dettagliato, non lasciando nulla all'immaginazione (solo la fantasia di un avvocato avrebbe potuto mistificare la realtà in quel modo).


----------



## la italianilla

Ho sentito un geologo e le sue risposte sono state queste (faccio una sintesi, in realtà la spiegazione è stata molto più dettagliata):

a. termine micro-> Micro è un prefisso del Sistema Internazione delle misure con fattore 10 ^ -6. Andrebbe quindi preferibilmente utilizzato per parlare di legami tra atomi di una molecola. Quindi è un errore palese associarlo al sasso.
b. il termine “formazione calcarea” può ricondurre o a porzioni di roccia  carbonatica che richiamano le concrezioni carsiche o a porzioni di roccia carbonatica biocostruita (per esempio marina) 
Aggiunge che spesso il linguaggio giornalistico è poco scientifico.
Essendo il ragazzo laziale, il campione descritto potrebbe essere stato assimilato a un frammento di roccia travertinosa, roccia diffusissima nel lazio.
In ogni caso l'associazione ai sassolini non è correttissima dal punto di vista geologico.

Mia opinione personale:
E sì, Paul, ci prendono evidentemente per cretini. Ora è chiaro che andrebbero osservati bene sti sassolini...però la definizione di per sé farebbe rizzare i capelli ad un qualunque geologo.
È dal passato che media e potere approffittano dell'ignoranza della gente per propinare quel che vogliono.


----------

